# nice hair lol, pics of me



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

well guys heres me b4 i start my course off, am 154 lbs

about 4 % bf , really sorry bout the lighting

 so here goes any comments will be appreciated

cheers


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

sorry am still new to this can anyone resize them for me as a dont have a clue ??? a want to be massive but not tht big lol

cheers

btw am goin for the jonnie bravo look wit the hair


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin shredded mate! excellent genetics

it may be how ur standing i'm not sure...

but do u have a curved spine?? in the last pic?


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks mate 

a think its the way am standing to be honest, might be because of me left shoulder, a cant tense properly due to an injury where its been dislocated, jus found when a tense up it feels like it gonna pop again :boohoo:


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lmao at the hair 

very lean mate, good base to get some decent mass


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> lookin shredded mate! excellent genetics
> 
> it may be how ur standing i'm not sure...
> 
> but do u have a curved spine?? in the last pic?


Agree your looking very lean mate, great place to start.

And your doing ok with the *JB* impersonation on the doo,lol theres a bit of a *Ventura* thing going on there too. 

And lmfao at *Doctor Pitts,* diagnosis, and what would you prescribe for that *Doctor*?......

*The Rack* perhaps  .


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking lean bro, good base, agree. (not sure about 4& BF though, maybe 7% - 9%)...


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking lean dude, nice1:smoke:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey DB, I just resized it.

Now you can delete your post.

Looking very lean mate.

Nice bod.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

cheers for the input guys 

cheers hackskii and db for the resizes, havent got a clue how to do it

many thanks, as for the hair tho a could make up a 1000 excuses such as its a wig, abba tribute band(am the 5th member), a wanna be a playmobil toy, anyone remember them lol but mama always said "the best excuse is the one a never made " doesnt make me feel better tho :boohoo:

joking a side am just starting my course as of monday*( 500mg test eth, wks 1 - 10

40 mg dbol ed wks 1 - 4

then pct to follow

am lookin to gain a stone plus, if can jus sorted out my diet as well, so alls well ends well hopefully

cheers


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nice effort mate. Keep it up, with that low bf the results will be real nice.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

dynamatiz said:


> cheers for the input guys
> 
> cheers hackskii and db for the resizes, havent got a clue how to do it
> 
> ...


Mate - looking very lean and some great shape on you. How many courses have you done ? - make sure you get that diet sorted ! Looking good mate


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Excellent base and definition - you should do well.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

BL1 said:


> Mate - looking very lean and some great shape on you. How many courses have you done ? - make sure you get that diet sorted ! Looking good mate


thanks mega and bl1, a jus need to get some good mass on now,

i've done 2 courses in the past, 1 250 mg sust with using dbol but without any pct and 2nd the same but with pct(only nolva and cpl of shots of hcg at the end ) , the 1st was a while ago bout 2 years, and the second was last july, am classing them as learning experiences as a didnt really know anything about pct at the time,(taking advice of the wrong ppl)

but av read a fair bit of posts on this site and has give me a beter insight on what am doing


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn I hate you genetically shredded guys :boohoo:

Looking really good mate&#8230;

Get your diet sorted that's the key to your future gains.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

cheers aftershock, see a want your mass and you want my lack of bf, we cant win can we lol

me diet is preety much spot on now, am eating more whole foods now, with me working these funny shifts(4 days on 4 days off), jus got to sort out the days when am at work

got to tell ya mate am necking bk the raw eggs tho( up to 6 a day)

had no problems with them yet just the fact my farts smell like something has grawled up my a**e and died lol

excellent for waking ppl up on nightshift tho


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It might be the sulfer (MSM) from the eggs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate, very lean but you dont need another person to tell you that. If I was lean like that maybe I could get laid for a change.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Looking good mate, very lean but you dont need another person to tell you that. If I was lean like that maybe I could get laid for a change.


you could be 1%bf and you still wouldnt get laid!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> you could be 1%bf and you still wouldnt get laid!


Haaaaa haaaaa

And he is even married too

That is not actually 100% true he does get lucky on his Birthday:eek:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> you could be 1%bf and you still wouldnt get laid!


You know your right. I guess I will just have to become a millionare and then I will get some.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

to get laid you need to make her think you have something she needs. i am good looking but not overly so and all i do to get laid is act like i have as much confidence as the fonz. women seem to wonder why you have so much confidence and you get laid. or do a viagra on the first night she will tell her mates what a stud you are and you can shag them. or just dont bother ringing her. all women love a player. james dean,danny zuko,brad pitt,micky.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I never actually had any trouble getting laid. It does seem like the bad boys get the girls though. They will walk all over a nice guy. Nice guys finish last when it comes to females.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

they must learn to respect the cock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> they must learn to respect the cock


Rep points for that.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

winger said:


> I never actually had any trouble getting laid. It does seem like the bad boys get the girls though. They will walk all over a nice guy. Nice guys finish last when it comes to females.


Only when they are young or STUPID! Some of us would LOVE to find a nice enlightened guy! THat looks good! With a great sense of humour!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> they must learn to respect the cock


Oh I want you as my boyfriend, NOT:gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Only when they are young or STUPID! Some of us would LOVE to find a nice enlightened guy! THat looks good! With a great sense of humour!


And a fat wallet! 

When you say enlightened does that mean spoon bending Click here.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> Oh I want you as my boyfriend, NOT:gun:


 it was a joke! i am not sexist at all. you could ask my missus but i have her on the roof fixing some broken tiles


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

your looking really good mate,i have a mate who has a build very similar to yours and the jammy f*cker gets laid all the time!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> it was a joke! i am not sexist at all. you could ask my missus but i have her on the roof fixing some broken tiles


That is funny.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Some of us would LOVE to find a nice enlightened guy! THat looks good! With a great sense of humour!


I know a guy like this apart from looks though


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I know a guy like this apart from looks though


Really, who is it then? Do you have his number? (Please read your Brit humour on taking the p*ss when one of lads explains)

So what is the deal with the thing that 'ugly' women get laid more than attractive ones. Saw the movie on Kinsey not so long ago and they discovered that in the 50s, IMO the same poo is going on now!

SO NOT FAIR. Now that I know that I am kind of cute I don't feel so bad about going such long periods of time being single and celibate! Still doesn't help with spring around the corner. AND psychology research has shown that it is damaging for women to go from one relationship to the next, in and out so to speak, pun intended.

One of my mates, she is a bit of a dog, and shags like one too really B*TCH. ALWAYS gettin laid! And she is seriously Princess Dog Chow Face, her body is ok, BIG BREASTS, ok maybe that says it all!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> One of my mates, she is a bit of a dog, and shags like one too really B*TCH. ALWAYS gettin laid! And she is seriously Princess Dog Chow Face, her body is ok, BIG BREASTS, ok maybe that says it all!


any chance of her number?

:smoke:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

andyparry123 said:


> any chance of her number?
> 
> :smoke:


I dont think I have ever laughed so hard in my life, reps for life mate! 

Hey Tatyana when you say celibate, does masturbation count?:jerk:


----------



## _-NaTh-_ (Jan 18, 2006)

Tatyana from the way you wrote that post, it seems you dont want to have a relationship but then seem envious about your friend always getting laid..

So what actually do you want..Sorry for jumping in the middle of a coversation just confused


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

_-NaTh-_ said:


> Tatyana from the way you wrote that post, it seems you dont want to have a relationship but then seem envious about your friend always getting laid..
> 
> So what actually do you want..Sorry for jumping in the middle of a coversation just confused


sounds like she just wants some cock! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know what the problem is.

She actually does want to be with someone.

A good man, a soul mate if you will.

She is afraid she will make a mistake and select the wrong mate.

So she is kindof on hold waiting.

I think she actually wants sex but is afraid of the person she has sex with will be the wrong person.

Shag buddies end up with one person getting hurt on one of the ends, this never fails.

I dont want to go into too much detail here.

I can tell she does want sex and I can sense some frusterations here too.

Just for that I am going to send her a sexy private message to wind her up

Nothing like fanning the fire some, it is the least I can do


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I know what the problem is.
> 
> She actually does want to be with someone.
> 
> ...


you are all heart hacks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Shag buddies end up with one person getting hurt on one of the ends, this never fails.


Hurt me baby!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Hurt me baby!


does this turn you on wingy?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wasnt all heart 20 years ago.

You tend to take the path of least resistance when you get older.

Now, I am not old mind you but, it is easier this way


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> does this turn you on wingy?


Sure does and so does this!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

winger said:


> Sure does and so does this!


winger mate thats so cool!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

that is some funny sh1t


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

lol a cant believe the thread has turned into, uk m s dating agency lol, am gonna start chargin ppl 4 this lol

hackskii nothing like puttin ground work mate lol , go on lol

a feel like cupid and brought all of theses lonely hearts together, dont forget to fix me up tho lol, i am the human version of rampant rabit lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry for the massive hijack mate. Im sorry.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

and hey tatyana, the reason ur mate is always gettin some bedroom boogie all the time to me , is cos shes an easy lay lol


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

lol winger mate its not a problem, a think its turned quality to be honest lol 

instead of talkin about my sexy hair , where talkin about the gd stuff lol

crack on a say :beer1:


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

dynamatiz said:


> and hey tatyana, the reason ur mate is always gettin some bedroom boogie all the time to me , is cos shes an easy lay lol


lmao :hail:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, your thread is one of the longer ones...........lol. Crack on as well mate! Let me rep ya.


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

winger said:


> Well, your thread is one of the longer ones...........lol. Crack on as well mate! Let me rep ya.


have a rep from me too mate!


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

well guys what can a say but thanks

have you not got any dirty womens phone numbers tho ad rather have them, al pass them onto hackskii after so he can stir my porridge lol

only joking guys thanks


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

dynamatiz said:


> have you not got any dirty womens phone numbers tho ad rather have them, al pass them onto hackskii after so he can stir my porridge lol


i have mate but i'll have to warn the girlfriend your gonna give her a ring as she'll have no idea who you are!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

peachy said:


> i have mate but i'll have to warn the girlfriend your gonna give her a ring as she'll have no idea who you are!


I find that hard to believe that she doesn't know who whats his name again? Oh yea who *dynamatiz* is


----------

